# Any ideas for a Ghost Hunters Theme???



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

OOhhh, I love this idea!!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

You could split people into small teams, and each team would have a camera (or even a video camera if enough people have them) and have them photograph or record the evidence. Then at the end of the evening each team would do their "reveal" saying why the feel it is or isn't haunted, etc. and the team with the best/most creative reveal would win.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I am also a big fan of the shows, and this sounds like alot of fun. Maybe you can have a prize of a custom shirt saying "dude run" ala brian harnois, If you are doing prizes. Could also have a fun competition where the party goers show their evidence and the winner gets a dvd of ghost hunters or something like that. Maybe make up a game or something with clues. You could put some cheap ghosts hidden around the house and have clues to finding them. Of course you can also have episodes of the show playing on the t.v.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you Scarebear and kprimm - Your suggestions are awesome! I love the idea of having guests do a reveal, Sccarebear. And kprimm, your "dude run" t-shirt idea is *too* funny (poor poor brian). I may actually go to the TAPS wesbsite and see if I can order any shirts from them (though I doubt they will be nearly as funny). I will definitely be using using your ideas - thanks!


----------



## discobandit (May 6, 2010)

Be sure to have people who are plants every 5 minutes go DID YOU HEAR THAT?, and have one person keep leaving the group to go call his girlfriend.

If you're looking to have t-shirts or hats or anything, it'll be way cheaper to buy some real cheapy ones from a dollar store or something, then get fabric paint and roll it over stencils onto the clothing. It'll give the same look as the old style TAPS shirt


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

that's my kind of party!

There are site where you can buy disposable cameras that each picture develops with some kind of "entity" ...and some sites you can get them in bulk.

hide ghosts around the house and whoever finds the most gets the prize.

ghost themed food

maybe have pictures of different spooky looking houses or even nice looking houses and see who can come up with a good story about how or why the house is haunted.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the idea love the show.
They do alot of night vision stuff don't know how you could work it in.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm loving all these ideas, guys! I already have a good friend in mind who I know whould love to be my 'plant'. I am searching right now for those cameras, si-cotik. If you happen to have a website name or url for those I'd appreciate it. I plan to shop or make little ghosties to hide and I'm going to borrow my nephew's night vision goggles and set up a scene intended to view with the goggles.

Now what to do about invitations?!?

I will take lots of photos to share as I begin putting stuff together. I am definitely inspired now - thanks so much!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

um, you can hid or place shadow people in certain spots. I know it might be pain in the butt to be easily seen, but its part of the whole game right? use black paper of some kind to make the shadow people in case you were wondering. You can also do ghost hunter game of tooties roll suckers cover in tissue and be hiddne around for people to look for. Dont forget cameras and min recorders. 
It would be a bonus if your house really did have haunted history........


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

You could make up a history for your house. Tell your invitees that when you were talking to a neighbor about the upcoming Halloween party theme they told you how ironic it was, since there had been a murder there in the past. Or something like that.  And, maybe you could record some voices or subtle noises and have them hidden around the house.


----------

